# Stephan Poirier, R22eR, R.I.P.



## The Bread Guy (27 Dec 2015)

This from 45nord.ca:


> Alors que les fêtes de fin d’année sont censées être un moment de joie et de rassemblement, la communauté militaire est une nouvelle fois frappée par la mort d’un des siens.
> 
> Stephan Poirier avait 42 ans. Au cours de ses vingt années de service, «Ti-cul» a été membre du Royal 22e Régiment et de la Deuxième force opérationnelle interarmées.
> 
> ...


----------



## Journeyman (27 Dec 2015)

Damn


----------



## AmmoTech90 (27 Dec 2015)

Obituary: http://www.coopfuneraireestrie.com/avis-de-deces/stephan-poirier-118223/

RIP.


----------



## Good2Golf (27 Dec 2015)

Damn, RIP Steph.


----------



## CBH99 (27 Dec 2015)

RIP    

Can anybody explain what happened in English?   Sorry, prairie kid here - didn't learn French growing up.


----------



## dapaterson (27 Dec 2015)

Google translate for the article at 45nord.ca: 

https://translate.google.ca/translate?hl=en&sl=fr&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.45enord.ca%2F2015%2F12%2Fancien-membre-royal-22-regiment-foi2-enleve-vie-noel-stephan-poirier%2F

And for his obituary:

https://translate.google.ca/translate?hl=en&sl=fr&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.coopfuneraireestrie.com%2Favis-de-deces%2Fstephan-poirier-118223%2F


----------

